# Frog ID



## GAZ-ROBOT (Oct 30, 2007)

I was visiting my parents the other week and about an hour after a storm I counted 8 of these frogs hopping around there back yard so I took a photo of one, anyone know what type of frog it is??????


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 30, 2007)

banjo?? or a marsh. how big was it???


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 30, 2007)

Banjo. What area was it in? This will help sort out which Banjo.

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Limnodynastes/terraereginae/


----------



## cement (Oct 30, 2007)

Plastic


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2007)

Limnodynastes dumerilii, Banjo, Pobblebonk........


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 30, 2007)

Scarlett sided pobblebonk (Limnodynastes terrareginea)


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Oct 30, 2007)

my parents live at Brassall in Ipswich and that one is about 7cm or 8cm long it was the biggest one ....


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 30, 2007)

Definitely Limnodynastes terraereginae


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Oct 30, 2007)

thanx guys!!!!!!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 30, 2007)

pike1 said:


> Scarlett sided pobblebonk (Limnodynastes terrareginea)



+1 i reckon 

both these subspecies of pobblebonk look very similar though
just the colouring around the sides


----------



## eipper (Nov 1, 2007)

Pike is right..def _Limnodynastes terrareginae_

Cheers Scott


----------



## Ryan93 (Nov 1, 2007)

x breed between canetoad and somethin else


----------



## chrisso81 (Nov 1, 2007)

I wonder how many of these guys get knocked off by over zealous toad hunters? Very similar if you don't know what you're looking at. Great pics by the way, I love their call.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanx again guys!!!!!
well actually my mother found the first one and thought it was a toad, it took me a bit to convince her it was a frog ,the weird thing was she thought all Australian frogs were green :shock::lol: but in her defence she is a pom.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Nov 4, 2007)

yep
thats definatly a frog of some sort 
hehe
its a pretty cool looking fella tho


----------



## ozianimals (Nov 12, 2007)

Is that a racing stripe down the middle of it's back??????????LOL.......


----------



## junglemad (Nov 12, 2007)

much prettier than a toad mummy


----------



## scorps (Nov 13, 2007)

ozianimals said:


> Is that a racing stripe down the middle of it's back??????????LOL.......




its a speed strip makes it hop faster


----------

